
Making Games in Unity with No Experience (YT Series) - Pfhreak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2OGes1-b6E&list=PLUtKzyIe0aB3TZfe2wsIgJgGZW5G_NAxa
======
Pfhreak
Tom Francis, maker of a number of indie darlings, has started a great youtube
series on how to make games in Unity with limited experience. Does a great job
(so far) balancing why you do stuff, and just doing the stuff and telling you
how to mess with it.

It reminds me, in many ways, of the QBasic programs I used to mess with as a
kid. (Looking at you, gorillas.bas)

